# VK - Eleaf Invoke & Exceed D19



## Gizmo (29/11/17)

Exceed your expectations.

The all new D19 Starter kit from Joyetech now in stock

as well as

Eleaf Invoke With ELLO T Full Kit Black Now in stock

at only R950.00

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

